# Discus



## Discusluv

A morning shot of discus--- waiting for breakfast 


_







_


----------



## Gregos

looking great !!


----------



## Discusluv

Gregos said:


> looking great !!


Thank you!


----------



## MCFC

Who's your favourite?


----------



## Discusluv

Actually, my favorite is my smallest discus,a male Alenquer. His colors are beautiful.










Bump: Im getting the urge to grow out a group of discus as all my discus are adults- possibly 6 Stendker juveniles. 

I am thinking of this one: Stendker Flachen Discus Fish

https://discusfishstore.com/welcome/flachen-snakeskin-discus/flachen-snakeskin-discus-fish-6-7-inch/

Isnt it amazing?


----------



## Discusluv

The Alenquer pair now has their own breeding tank. Have spawned many times, eggs fertilized, but calcify or get eaten. Going to try a couple spawns in here to see how the eggs do, if still calcify will be looking into R/O unit.


----------



## Discusluv

Stendker Tefe female










Alenquer F1 female


----------



## Discusluv

Have this beauty coming from Kenny's Discus:
Heckle Cross



https://photobucket.com/gallery/use...TkvUmVkIEhlY2tlbCBDcm9zcyA1LjAgMy5qcGc=/?ref=


----------



## Grobbins48

Discusluv said:


> Have this beauty coming from Kenny's Discus:
> Heckle Cross
> 
> 
> 
> https://photobucket.com/gallery/use...TkvUmVkIEhlY2tlbCBDcm9zcyA1LjAgMy5qcGc=/?ref=


WOW- beautiful! Where I live our Facebook Aquarium Club places an order with him every 4-6 weeks. Always hear amazing things. Enjoy!


----------



## Discusluv

He has some of the most beautiful domestic line-breds. 
Been buying from him for about 15 years.


----------



## abrooks12376

Looks we have twins!








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Discusluv

Very nice Heckles! 

How long have you had them?
Did you get these from Kenny as well?


----------



## Discusluv

Took a quick photo of the discus tonight:


----------



## Dfeagley6

Wow look at the width if the bottom guy's noggin! Lol very healthy looking discus!


----------



## AguaScape

Wow @Discusluv Your discus are gorgeous.


----------



## Discusluv

Thanks guys!


----------



## Little Soprano

Your discus are so beautiful!


----------



## Discusluv

Little Soprano said:


> Your discus are so beautiful!


 Thanks 
Looking forward to getting my new one- the Heckel cross


----------



## Kubla

Your fish are all gorgeous and very healthy looking. After seeing your post here about, "...getting the urge to grow out some discus", and seeing your altum angel posts, I'm curious about how much time you spend a week on maintenance.


----------



## Discusluv

Kubla said:


> Your fish are all gorgeous and very healthy looking. After seeing your post here about, "...getting the urge to grow out some discus", and seeing your altum angel posts, I'm curious about how much time you spend a week on maintenance.


 Im not sure- I didn't end up getting the juvenile discus- maybe this summer. 

Ill try to break it down:


60 gallon tank- 2- 50- 75% water changes weekly + other maintenance/ cleaning: 2.5 hours
180 gallon tank- 1- 75% water change weekly + other maintenance/cleaning: 2 hours 

30 gallon discus pair- 2-75%- " 1 hour
30 gallon tetra tank- 1- 50% " - 30 m


Appx: 6 hours weekly.


----------



## ReeferRob

I've kept just abut every fish there is to keep from huge 30" Fossochromis rostratus down to tiny 3/4" gobies. I could never keep discus alive let alone make them happy enough to breed. My collector in Brazil sends me pictures all the time of stock he has available and I'd kill for 6 of his Tefe Greens. Dunno what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Discusluv

I would kill for some wild Tefe Greens myself! 
One of the most beautiful of the wild discus in my opinion. 
Are you in the business? Or, do you just import a lot of fish for yourself?

Have you tried domestic discus?- much more forgiving than the wilds.


----------



## momay

beautiful. i miss my planted discus tank


----------



## Discusluv

Since ordered a background for the 30 gallon shrimp tank ( a background that was more than construction paper sloppily taped up on the back of the tank)...

As you can see, aesthetics of the aquarium is something Ive acquired over time. My tanks used to be Pool filter sand and some branches. That's it. Anyways, now that put up a background on 30 gallon, thought would update the background on discus tank.


----------



## Discusluv

I made an amateur move that was costly and stupid. Added my Stendker discus pair to another tank that had a discus that both had never been exposed to. As a result the discus (Stendkers) had a bacterial reaction that killed them both.This is the other difficulty of keeping discus- their inability to process ( and over-reactive response against) unfamiliar bacteria. 
By the time gave treatment ( nitrofurazone) was too late. 
_Amateur move._

Im a bit sick right now--- but, it was my own da$#n fault.


----------



## varanidguy

Wow sorry to hear that. You’re a special kind of keeper for being so willing and patient with discus. I have an empty 75 right now and people keep saying DISCUS! But...yeah.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggz

Very sorry to hear that. 

If you makes you feel any better, I am sure we all have had moments we regret and made poor decisions (at least I know I have).

I always look at it as a learning experience, and I am guessing you don't make that mistake again.


----------



## Discusluv

Greggz said:


> Very sorry to hear that.
> 
> If you makes you feel any better, I am sure we all have had moments we regret and made poor decisions (at least I know I have).
> 
> I always look at it as a learning experience, and I am guessing you don't make that mistake again.


Oh, no- that was too costly a mistake to make again. :frown2:


----------



## rosienxn

OMG...DISCUS..those little guys got me into planted aquariums. I never knew tanks could be so beautiful..only in my wildest dreams!!


----------



## Desert Pupfish

Right? Now I've got a serious case of discus envy.....


----------



## Discusluv

I have been missing my discus so much since the terrible ( what the c--p was I thinking!) event when I mixed my Stendker discus pair with my Alenquers. As I had explained, this caused a huge immune reaction from foreign bacteria that caused the death of 3 of my discus. It was swift- I lost both my Stendker pair and the female F1 from the Alenquer pair within 24 hours. It was so devastating. 

I have 2 Alenquers right now; 2 males who have been fighting and belligerent with each other ever since this event. Two discus who are not compatible are very brutal to one another. So, Ive been looking around for what to do next. 

I found a breeder out of Southern California that has a group of F1 ( parents are wilds) Iripixi discus juveniles for sale. I will be ecstatic to get a group of these juveniles ( they are about 2.5 inches now) to grow out. It looks like its a go. I may be getting a small group by end of the week. Here is a video of the fry and parents.


----------



## Discusluv

The Iripixi juveniles fell through, unfortunately. The vendor had oversold his stock. 
Really disappointed---
But, able to find a few 3 inch Wild Red spotted Green discus. Ordered. 

The wild juvies are coming Tuesday!

Here is a picture of the type I ordered: 

https://www.aqua-imports.com/shop/product/red-spot-green-discus-wild-nanay/

Here is a video when mature:


----------



## Quint

Discusluv great looking fishes. 

I am curious, do the old school wild ones we use to get back in the late 80s early 90s have the same sensitivity as the newer captive breat strains? Reason I ask is that I remember as a teen at my parents shop it seemed they were a tad hardier then what people make them out to be now a days. We had a decent size display tank where I would grow some out and we would sell mated pairs occasionally and as some of the oldies would cycle out I added the best looking youngsters from new batches without issue. 

Thanks and sorry for straying off subject.


----------



## Discusluv

Quint said:


> Discusluv great looking fishes.
> 
> I am curious, do the old school wild ones we use to get back in the late 80s early 90s have the same sensitivity as the newer captive breat strains? Reason I ask is that I remember as a teen at my parents shop it seemed they were a tad hardier then what people make them out to be now a days. We had a decent size display tank where I would grow some out and we would sell mated pairs occasionally and as some of the oldies would cycle out I added the best looking youngsters from new batches without issue.
> 
> Thanks and sorry for straying off subject.


 You are not straying of topic at all---


This will, actually, be my first group of wild discus so Im not sure. I do have a male Alenquer F1 ( parents were wild) that is one of the most hearty discus Ive ever had. 

I think wild fish (as a rule) are more hearty because they haven't been ( and their parents haven't been) exposed to the chemicals (antibiotics, primarily) that domesticated strains are subjected to. 

Also, equally important, they have not been raised in mass market fish farming operations. When raised in close quarters with other fish, these fish are more prone to mycobacteria, columnaris, viral infections, etc... 

While wild fish have a tendency to have more parasites- these parasites are relatively easy to recognize and treat for. At least for me, anyways. 



I am a bit nervous because these juveniles are wilds- but at 3 inches their immune systems will be starting to get more established and should be good with proper temp ( 86 degrees), high/lean protein ( freeze-dried blackworms and a high quality pellet/flake like New Life Spectrum), a supplimental liquid vitamin 1-2x weekly like Boyds Vitachem and daily water changes. 

 They come tomorrow.


----------



## Quint

Thanks and GL with them.


----------



## Discusluv

They are here! The larger of the 3 was pretty stressed-lying on his side in bag. But, the bag had lost some water relative to the others and I think this made a big difference in ammonia accumulation. I wasnt altogether happy with the care that was put into packaging these--- I paid a premium for packaging and shipping Fed-Ex overnight shipping by 10:30 am.  It is just nearly impossible to get wild juvenile discus---)

I decided to do a quick temp acclimation ( 15 minutes) and drop in - not drip acclimate because of the way they looked. 

They all went into the water well. The larger one regaining his vigor when he touched the water. They are barred up right now and exploring the tank nervously. Ill take a picture this evening when settle in and can turn on light a bit.

They are juveniles ( and wild!), however, so they dont have the bright coloration that they will when mature... and even when mature will not have the almost carnival-like coloration that some domestics have. But, many of these have been pumped with steroids and specifically bred for color and not health and vigor.


----------



## Quint

Congrats on atleast arriving alive, thats half the battle.


----------



## Discusluv

Quint said:


> Congrats on atleast arriving alive, thats half the battle.


 Ha! Ha! This is true. Did a quick look with the light on and they are looking good. Some ammonia burn/erosion on fins with a bit of fungus-- but minor, nothing that daily water changes shouldn't take care of. 

Eyes are bright, no sign of external parasites; but, the internal ones not gonna take any chances on. Treated with one dose of Praziquantel ( for gut worms). Will feed some metronidazole when eating robustly for protozoa. Right now, just picking at blood-worms and looking at me warily. 

The nematodes--- Ill look out for signs--- the medication, levamisole, is a bit harsh to treat prophetically. 



Otherwise- a healthy group of babies.


----------



## Discusluv

Some thoughts, and a quick video this morning: 

They are all doing good this morning, but not liking me too much near their tank. Not eating, just picking; but, this is very normal for young discus so I am not at all worried about it at this point. This morning, before they realized I was in the room observing them, they were swimming up and down the tank walls together. This is typical behavior of fish not quite yet settled with their environment. I decided to add a group of orange-lemon tetras from another tank to calm them. I have found that the frenzied eating of tetras encourage reluctant discus to eat. 

Ive been feeding them a variety of foods ( very small bits here and there): blood-worms, freeze-dried black-worms, pellets, flakes- nothing has really got them to forget their nervousness enough to eat yet. Ive also added some Boyds Vitachem to water column to replenish minerals that they have lost through their temporary hunger strike. It is not fool-proof, but a good amount of nutrients from the vitamins can be taken up by the fish through the gills. 

I am hoping that they were not being fed beef-heart ( which is very common at the wholesale houses/vendors) because it is no longer a discus food I'm too keen on feeding. I have fed beef-heart for years up to a couple years ago; but, I stopped because I found that there are leaner proteins that are better alternatives-- like freeze-dried black-worms, namely. Ill give them a few days on the current foods I have, if they continue to be resistant to eating Ill raise the temperature to around 88 degrees (I'm at 85 degrees right now. At a few degrees higher, this raises their metabolism- encouraging hunger) and try soaking food in garlic. 

Meanwhile- I have de-wormed and watching for any other health issues. Okay, the video. 

https://vimeo.com/359356731


----------



## Discusluv

Victory-- eating! 

And, starting to pick at each other like a proper group of ornery discus.


----------



## Discusluv

Of bloodworms, freeze-dried blackworms, NLS cichlid pellet, and NLS Community fish flake, these guys like boring ole fish flake the most. Whats up with that? Soon as I put the flake in they start moving up and down in search of the flake. 

I suppose it is what the vendor was feeding- not sure. I sent a message to them- but, no answer. The other consideration is the color and the way the flakes move when they hit the water column-- they really go after the red flake food and appear to "chase" the flake as it hits the area of flow from filter output. Maybe it is not that they like the flakes better than the other foods- it is more about color and movement. 

My feeding/water change schedule has been:

8:00 Am- Small pinch of flake food
11:00 Am- 1/4 Cube of Freeze-dried blackworms

75% water change w/ gravel vac and wipe down of aquarium glass

2:00 Pm - small pinch of Cichlid Pellet
5:00 PM- 1/4 Cube frozen bloodworms
8:00 PM- Small pinch of flake food. 

This will be schedule until reach 4.5 inches- 2 months? 
They range from 3 inches ( 2 of them)-3.5 ( 1 of them) now. Once reach 4.5 will go in with the adults in the 60 gallon. From here will get 3 feedings a day and 3 x 50-75% water changes weekly until hit 5.5 inches. 
Then, as adults, 2 x feedings daily and water changes 2 x weekly @ 50-75%.


----------



## Desert Pupfish

Congratulations--they're gorgeous!

Subscribed & following closely. Especially liking your detailed feeding info. The 75% water change is weekly? Have some dime-sized baby angels on order, and am assuming they'll thrive on the same foods as discus. My vendor says she just gives them flake, so that should be easy enough to start with.

Interesting about the preferences for certain colors of flake food. I notice my guppies will often ignore the blue flakes, but eagerly go after all the other colors. Odd. Aren't they supposed to be colorblind?


----------



## Discusluv

Desert Pupfish said:


> Congratulations--they're gorgeous!
> 
> Subscribed & following closely. Especially liking your detailed feeding info. The 75% water change is weekly? Have some dime-sized baby angels on order, and am assuming they'll thrive on the same foods as discus. My vendor says she just gives them flake, so that should be easy enough to start with.
> 
> Interesting about the preferences for certain colors of flake food. I notice my guppies will often ignore the blue flakes, but eagerly go after all the other colors. Odd. Aren't they supposed to be colorblind?


 The 75% water change is daily 
With my Altum angel juveniles I did 2-3 x 50-75% water changes weekly and fed them 3x daily. 



But, with my discus juveniles, Im sure there will be days ( like today) when I have company coming and will not do a water change. But, on those days when unable to do water change I will feed less. 



I am a big believer in a high quality staple food- whether pellet or flake or both and a rotation of other foods: I prefer a freezedried and frozen option - that option depending on fish feeding. Angels and discus have the same need for a high protein low fat diet. When they are young they are more carnivorous, as the mature they begin to become more omnivorous-- needing more greens in their diets. 

With my adult discus, I will supplement their need for some greens by either incorporating a pellet such as NLS Algaemax mixed with their cichlid pellet or, as I have now, the freeze-dried blackworms that they are getting daily have spirulina and spinach included in cube. You could add this to their diets with organic vegetables ( blanched) as well.; but, I find it easier to use prepared foods because their requirement for greens is daily, but low. 



Im not sure that fish are all color-blind-- my discus sure appear to have a distinct preference for red foods.


----------



## Desert Pupfish

Discusluv said:


> The 75% water change is daily
> With my Altum angel juveniles I did 2-3 x 50-75% water changes weekly and fed them 3x daily.
> 
> But, with my discus juveniles, Im sure there will be days ( like today) when I have company coming and will not do a water change. But, on those days when unable to do water change I will feed less.
> 
> I am a big believer in a high quality staple food- whether pellet or flake or both and a rotation of other foods: I prefer a freezedried and frozen option - that option depending on fish feeding. Angels and discus have the same need for a high protein low fat diet. When they are young they are more carnivorous, as the mature they begin to become more omnivorous-- needing more greens in their diets.
> 
> With my adult discus, I will supplement their need for some greens by either incorporating a pellet such as NLS Algaemax mixed with their cichlid pellet or, as I have now, the freeze-dried blackworms that they are getting daily have spirulina and spinach included in cube. You could add this to their diets with organic vegetables ( blanched) as well.; but, I find it easier to use prepared foods because their requirement for greens is daily, but low.
> 
> Im not sure that fish are all color-blind-- my discus sure appear to have a distinct preference for red foods.


Daily? Wow. I currently do 30% 2x/wk for my heavily planted tank, but will up that if needed. 

Thanks for the detailed info on food requirements. Do you have any cichlid flakes or pellets you especially recommend for juveniles? Didn't occur to me that they'd need veggies beyond what's in a cichlid food, so will get that Algaemax. Already have freeze-dried black & blood worms, but not with veggies mixed in. 

The fish were shipped Tues, but got delayed, and aren't getting here til this afternoon. So hopefully they'll still be alive. Fingers crossed. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Streetwise

I’m impressed. Does Discus always demand this level of maintenance?

Cheers


----------



## Discusluv

Streetwise said:


> I’m impressed. Does Discus always demand this level of maintenance?
> 
> Cheers


Discus are very time consuming, yes. 

You will find differences between people who raise discus concerning what they need and dont need. After 18 years of raising discus, I have found that I get the best health and growth from my juveniles and sub-adults by following this routine. 

Often, those that say these procedures are not necessary will show you discus that are stunted, unhealthy, and do not live very long. Ive had discus live for 8 years-- they can live even longer then this...


----------



## Discusluv

Desert Pupfish said:


> Daily? Wow. I currently do 30% 2x/wk for my heavily planted tank, but will up that if needed.
> 
> Thanks for the detailed info on food requirements. Do you have any cichlid flakes or pellets you especially recommend for juveniles? Didn't occur to me that they'd need veggies beyond what's in a cichlid food, so will get that Algaemax. Already have freeze-dried black & blood worms, but not with veggies mixed in.
> 
> The fish were shipped Tues, but got delayed, and aren't getting here til this afternoon. So hopefully they'll still be alive. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Thanks again!


 I mix 3 pellets together-- all from New Life Spectrum: Cichlid pellet, algaemax pellet, and Thera-A (high in fish protein and added garlic to stave off inner parasites.) The Thera A is mostly for the benefit of my eartheaters, not so much my Angels and discus; although, the ingredients in this pellet are exceptional for them as well. 

With this, you dont need to feed flake; but I do because all my tanks have tetras as well.


----------



## Discusluv

The kiddos are doing exceptionally well. Growing and eating like troopers! 
Eating Daily: 2 cubes of freeze-dried black-worms ( or 3 x weekly substitute 1 cube for frozen blood-worms), small pinch of mixed varieties of New Life Spectrum pellet, 2 small pinches ( 2 feedings) of NLS flake.


----------



## Quint

Oh yeah gotten there color back .... well except that bottom pic the leader looks like he just got scared of something lol.


----------



## Discusluv

I added the 3 juvenile wilds to the 60 gallon with the adult and sub-adult alenquers. They are doing even better in here, eating robustly and appearing all-around stronger. _And... and all fish are getting along for the moment. That is a feat for a group of cichlids.  Here is a quick video:

https://vimeo.com/366625141_


----------



## Jamo33

Discusluv said:


> I added the 3 juvenile wilds to the 60 gallon with the adult and sub-adult alenquers. They are doing even better in here, eating robustly and appearing all-around stronger. _And... and all fish are getting along for the moment. That is a feat for a group of cichlids. <a href="http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/images/smilie/icon_smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" ></a> Here is a quick video:
> 
> https://vimeo.com/366625141_


_

Absolutely gorgeous fish Amy!!!!!_


----------



## Discusluv

Jamo33 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous fish Amy!!!!!


Thank You!


----------



## jbuenavides

What a great set-up that you have at home it seems like your fish are having fun while you take a good video.


----------



## StarsAndSun

Super cool, they're beautiful.


----------



## Discusluv

Thanks guys. They do get babied --- but, are very worth it


----------



## Discusluv

Quick pic of my male F1 Alenquer. This boy is getting big.


----------



## Streetwise

How do I like a post on mobile?!


----------



## Discusluv

LOl! Im not sure. But, thanks for saying you like him.


----------



## Streetwise

As a small apartment renter, I have to live vicariously for bigger tanks and bigger fish!


----------



## RollaPrime

Discusluv said:


> The kiddos are doing exceptionally well. Growing and eating like troopers!
> Eating Daily: 2 cubes of freeze-dried black-worms ( or 3 x weekly substitute 1 cube for frozen blood-worms), small pinch of mixed varieties of New Life Spectrum pellet, 2 small pinches ( 2 feedings) of NLS flake.


These are some beauts!!!


----------



## Streetwise

Super cool!


----------



## Discusluv

@Blue Ridge Reef
The discus thank you for the beautiful Vals! They have been hanging out in them since put them in!

Many thanks!


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef

Looking great, I hope they do _almost_ as well for you as they did for me! (only say that because it took over the two tanks I put it in) I'm glad you had something tall for them, that's when they look their best.


----------



## Discusluv

Been a couple months since an update. So here goes:
The 3 wilds and the Heckel cross have really started growing and coloring up---

The Heckel has lost some of his/her barring ( Im thinking it may be a female) and is developing a really pretty blue in the face. Im hoping this is, indeed, a female and will spawn with my Alenquer male. I was so disappointed in this fish when first purchased it, but it is finally starting to fill out a bit and get through the ugly duckling stage. 

The 3 wilds are _very _slow growing, but have started to thicken around the head and torso and developing some width. They are starting to develop a few red spots on the body as well -- they are technically a "red-spotted green" variety. Definitely not a high grade example, but my days of buying high grade specimens are over. Just no longer interested in that after raising discus for 18 years. Am more interested in fish behavior, breeding, etc...

https://vimeo.com/395603269


----------



## Discusluv

And a picture 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tacks12345

Very nice, what to nitrates at Ed


----------



## Discusluv

Tacks12345 said:


> Very nice, what to nitrates at Ed


 Are you asking what nitrate levels are at? 

If so, they are always under 10 ppm because do 2 x 50-75% water changes weekly. This tank has both sub-adult and adult discus.


----------



## Tacks12345

thanks Ed


----------



## Quint

I always liked the natural/wild types myself. Very nice looking fish.


----------



## Discusluv

Quint said:


> I always liked the natural/wild types myself. Very nice looking fish.


 Thank you! 

I started out liking the hybrids in the bright oranges, reds, and yellows (the rafflesias, the red pandas, and the albino varieties)- but, after about 15 years of that I was ready for the subtle discus colors found in nature. My wilds are certainly not perfectly shaped-- but, they are still beautiful.


----------



## Quint

Hats off to you for doing that for 15 years and being able to step back to the roots if you will while maintaining the knowledge and know how. In my experience discus were one of the fish I breed for a little bit some 30 years ago when we could only get wilds for the most part. The bright colored ones were pretty much unobtainium for my parents shop cash flow plus nowhere near what they have available today. I had a breeding pair of wilds with a general book on fish keeping and the initial aquarium magazines we use to stock. Was a fun adventure but then I got my drivers license lol. They were in my mind good looking fish although probably no where near what ideal is now. 

I personally like the more natural aspect of the hobby, even the bettas I think the natural wild types are some of the best looking ones out there.


----------

